# Domino table



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a project I did for the wife's Grandfather. Since he is a huge Astros fan hopefully it will be well liked for his Christmas Gift.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

great idea

he should love it


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Great looking Domino table... I don't think you have to worry about him not liking it. Well done!


----------

